# auto knotter greasers



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Has anybody ever put an auto knotter greaser on little balers? We're going to swap out our 2 575's for the BC5070, and this seems like a good time to install some knotter greasers. So far as I know they're still not available at the factory, so it looks like I night have to rig something up. Maybe one of the ones used on big balers? Or is the whole thing more trouble than it's worth? I don't think our knotters get enough grease - The guys that grease them don't seem to care enough, and then I have to remove the zerk and dig the crud out, I thought maybe greasers would do the trick...

Rodney


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

The hesston big balers now have an automatic luber pump, it pumps 80-140 up to all the lube points on the knotters, but I don't see why it won't work on a small square


----------



## aussie hayman (Nov 8, 2008)

I was reading about the new N/H hay balers on there UK site and they say you can get the auto lube on the new balers. I assume they are made in the States


----------



## gwillie44 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have one on my large square baler and love it for the same reason you stated (hired help)! I think it is a great idea, because the auto greaser sends out grease every few minutes, in turn your knotters will be recieving fresh grease all day long. I would also try to run the grease lines to as many moving parts as possible. One word of advise, there is always a place where you can pump grease through the lines with a manual grease gun, I still manually grease the baler once per day to insure the lines are all working. So far so good. Good luck


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I checked into the system that NH will sell on the little balers, and it's more or less the same thing as the JD multi-luber - push some sort of plunger, and it moves grease.... So, it has to be done by hand, which means that the guys running balers won't do it anyway - the only time they look at the baler is when it isn't working.....

If I were to plumb up a Lincoln style auto greaser, how would it work? I know they run electrically - would it just require a simple on/off switch? Can I buy the blank hose and fittings that would go to each zerk? Any idea what this setup might cost me?

Rodney


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

A lincoln autolube is a pretty pricey unit, a good 1200 bucks i believe. They might make a smaller model but i dont know. Are you opposed to using oil, instead of grease?, it may be cheaper to do some kind of gear oil pump on a timer to lube them


----------



## ohiohaymakr (Nov 27, 2008)

I ordered one on our last NH 575 baler with the auto-lube (uses gear oil instead of grease.) If you buy one make sure that after it's installed all the points are actually getting oil. I had one fitting that hadn't been drilled and another that bottomed out.

So far I really like it.


----------

